# Vx1932wm 2ms 19in TFT



## GabbarSingh (Aug 12, 2007)

User Review of Viewsonic 2 ms (GTG) 19 inch Widescreen TFT monitor - VX1932wm 

Updated on 18th Nov. 2007
*WARNING* 

There have been quite a few complaints about problems with VX1932wm. 

[Problem description taken from anonymous post on my blogspot]
Problem 1: Can be seen with *www.friendster.com/. the site has a light-brown to white gradient background with thin, light gray diagonal lines. when scrolling down by dragging the vertical scrollbar, the lower portion flickers and sometimes shows a purplish tint. it's more apparent when you drag the bar up and down very quickly.

Problem 2: *shopping.msn.com/. it has gray gradient from dark to light. but this time when dragging the scrollbar, the dark gray top portion shows some 'tearing' or 'streaking' of sorts, with bands of horizontal lines in different tints flashing across that area.

These two problems are seen on my monitor as well. Though such problems do not affect me and in fact, I would not have known about these problems if I had not come across Internet posts mentioning this problem. To see these problems, Google "VX1932wm problem site:thinkdigit.com" to get links to a digit forum which gives lots of details about this problem (and spews a lot of vitriol on Viewsonic as well ). 

AnandTech, a reputed review site, has mentioned that VX1932wm has RTC problems (don't know technical details but know that the VX1932wm is alleged to have RTC problems) but that Viewsonic has refused to acknowledge them. My perception now, is that there seems to be a problem with VX1932wm and the company, Viewsonic, has not said anything which clears up the problem. While I still am very happy with my monitor as I have not yet come across any movie where I faced a display problem which I could notice, I think it is better to steer clear of this monitor (especially for gaming and serious movie watching).

Now I do not know whether other LCD monitors do not have the display problems that VX1932wm, but as quite a few people have raised the issue for VX1932wm and seem to be happy with replacement monitors from HP etc., I think it would be wise NOT to buy VX1932wm.

I would also like to say that I am not going to replace my VX1932wm as it does a great job for my tasks (S/w development, browsing, word, excel etc. and watching movies but no gaming at all).

I am still retaining the rest of the original review. But I have just changed the conclusion to refer back to this warning.

*End Warning (& Update)* 

  Note: Folks in a hurry can read the Quick Review and skip the rest.

  Quick Review
  ----------------
  Bought a Viewsonic VX1932wm monitor about a week ago (beginning of Aug. 2007) and I am very satisfied with it. Excellent text display, lovely image display and ghost free rendering of video. Could not make out any dead pixels. My eye strain problem has significantly reduced after switching to this monitor from a CRT. All in all, this baby is a beautiful window to the digital world. [BTW the monitor was released in India officially only about 2 weeks ago - around July end this year]

  Key specifications are:
  Response time: 2 ms (Gray to Gray) and 5 ms (Black-White-Black)  [Viewsonic India site mentions only the 2 ms time but Viewsonic US site mentions both the GTG and Black-White-Black response times] 
  Connectivity: Analog and DVI-D (DVI-D cable also was provided in the package)
  Widescreen, 19 inch, 1440x900 native resolution
  Contrast Ratio: 700:1  [Dynamic Contrast Ratio: 2000:1]
  Brightness: 300 cd/m2

  I unhesitatingly recommend it for Text, Image and Video viewing usage. I think it will be good for gaming as well but I am not a gamer and so I cannot comment on it. 

  I got it for Rs. 10,800 + Rs 432 (Tax) = Rs. 11,232/- in Bangalore. That seems to be an excellent price for a DVI 2 ms (GTG) 19 in Widescreen TFT.
  AOC has an equivalent (with some additional features like 90 degree tilt) but 1 month ago it was priced at around Rs. 18000/-. Samsung has an equivalent (906BW) which it has not released in India. Seems like Samsung feels that India market is not good enough for the better models and are selling the 940NW non DVI widescreen 5 ms, 700:1 CR monitor. (BTW 940BW which has DVI is an older model with CR of 500:1 and response of 4/5 ms, and seems to have been discontinued in India (Samsung India website no longer lists it). However it seems that old stock is being sold in the market and sometimes at a premium).

  I congratulate Viewsonic for introducing VX1932wm within around three months (if I recall correctly) of its release in Taiwan. And I think US/UK release was just around a month ago. It feels so nice to be able to get one of the latest worldwide models of Viewsonic for a decent price in India!!! Great work, Viewsonic!! Keep it up!!

  Details
  --------

  Having set resolution to 1440x900 and using the DVI connection I checked out video playback using some HD (High-Definition) videos from BBC. They played wonderfully on this beauty. No ghosting whatsoever.

  Standard VCDs/DVDs (Indian movies) played well with their normal size but the video window looked a little small due to high res of monitor (1440x900). Zooming the window to full screen resulted in the video losing its crispness and detail when viewed from about 1.5 to 2 feet distance. Viewing from about 8 feet back the zoomed to full screen video looked quite good. So I feel this monitor can also be used for multiple people viewing non High-Definition movies from a distance of around 8 feet. The viewing angle seems to be good as the display was still quite viewable 30 degrees off on either side horizontally. Of course HD movies look great close up as well as about 8 feet away.

  [Changing the resolution to 800x600 and then viewing Indian movie VCDs/DVDs gave larger video windows (for the normal size of the video).]

  I had checked the BBC HD videos on a 5 ms Viewsonic VG1930wm monitor. I did not detect any ghosting on them either. This leads me to believe that 2 ms or 5 ms may not make much difference for typical movie watching. Perhaps it may make a difference in gaming. [BTW Viewsonic VX922 regular aspect ratio (non Widescreen) 19 inch TFT has 2ms GTG and 2ms Black-White-Black specs and has got consistently good reviews (see newegg.com user reviews) and is supposed to be a great gaming monitor.]

  On this LCD (VX1932wm) still pictures look very crisp and colours come alive. Perhaps that is because the brightness of the monitor is good. However a CRT seems to be displaying the colours a wee bit better. May make a difference to a graphics professional but most of us will find still picture display on this LCD to be vibrant, crisp and vivid.

  Text display (with ClearType) is crisp and easy on the eyes. Comfortable Text (HTML, Word, txt files) viewing is a very important criterion for me and this baby does a great job on this count. Even without ClearType the text display is good.

  The Widescreen aspect allows for comfortable vertical tiling of windows and makes it significantly easier to operate on multiple windows.

  As it is 19 inch with 1440x900 res. (as against 17 inch with 1440x900) the standard Windows font sizes are quite readable. Changing DPI to Large Size (120 DPI) increases all sizes (Menu text, icon size etc.) making reading/viewing even more comfortable.

  I also used the VGA port (instead of the DVI port) and found that display quality was as good (at least to my eyes) for video, image and text viewing. I had read on some technical review that digital to analog (and analog to digital) conversion technology is so good nowadays that loss due to this conversion is very slight. Perhaps that's why I could not spot any difference between VGA and DVI connectivity display quality. My mobo is Asus M2NPV-VM which has Integrated Graphics with DVI and VGA ports. Don't know whether a dedicated Graphics card with DVI port would give better display quality using DVI port.

  An additional feature of this monitor's dual DVI and VGA ports is that you can connect two different computers to this display (one using DVI port and the other using VGA port) and switch the display from DVI to VGA (i.e. from one computer to another) using the monitor controls. I did not test this but the documentation clearly mentions this capability.

  The Monitor controls are conveniently located at the bottom centre. The black buttons blend into the display frame and overall the display has a very pleasing appearance.

  It has speakers of quite ordinary quality. But then they are an option you would use only if you do not have a good set of speakers. If you don't want to use its speakers just don't connect the audio cord. I have seen a lot of reviews (of other Viewsonic models) mention the poor quality speakers as a negative point but I think presence of speakers is a positive point as you can listen to alarms and speech using this speaker in the absence of a better speaker. Expecting a decently priced monitor's in-built speakers to be good for music is, in my humble opinion, asking for the moon.

  The stand is quite stable. The base, stand and frame seem to have a lot of plastic but it still appears to be quite sturdy. The monitor can be tilted forward a little (perhaps 5 degrees) and tilted back some (perhaps 20 degrees). The base does not have a smooth swivel movement like the Viewsonic VG1930wm. So turning the monitor requires using a little force or it requires to be lifted. But as the monitor is quite light that is also easy to do. 

  The height (43.4 cm) is a little more than 19 inch Widescreen TFTs from other vendors like Samsung 940BW (36 cm) or Dell SE198WFP (33.6 cm). [BTW Dell SE198WFP is a 5ms, DVI, 1000:1 CR, Widescreen 19 in. TFT].  Further there is no height adjustment. Increasing the height can be achieved easily by placing the base on a book (or set of books). But decreasing the height is not possible except by lowering the height of the table on which it is placed. As I use bifocals I prefer to have the display slightly below eye level so that I can comfortable view the display through the lower part of my bifocal lens. I am achieving that now by raising the height of my chair!!! Another solution that I am considering is to make a pair of reading spectacles.

  A little bit more about reading TFT monitor displays comfortably. Though I have read that many doctors recommend keeping the eyes at the level of the top of the monitor I feel that we should be able to view TFT monitors like we read a book (or laptop displays). We usually don't keep our eyes at the level of the top of the book. Instead we look down at the book with it being tilted at maybe 30 degrees to 60 degrees from the horizontal. Now I have been given to understand that AOC offers a dual hinge stand for about Rs. 1200/- which can be used with any of their LCD monitors. This dual hinge stand allows you to tilt the monitor at any angle from a flat horizontal to the upright vertical!!!. It would be really great if similar dual hinge stands (at comparable prices) were available which could be used for Viewsonic (and other) monitors so that one could look down on the display at a comfortable angle (like a laptop). I felt very tempted to buy an AOC monitor due to its dual hinge stand. But its 2 ms monitor was just too expensive.

  The VX1932wm does not seem to have HDCP which may/will be required to play copyright protected High Definition Movies. [Samsung 906BW and Dell SE198WFP have HDCP]. But I don’t know how prevalent or popular HDCP is, as of now.

  Power cable has a flat pin and so cannot be used without an adapter. I was advised by the seller to buy/use a round pin power cord instead of buying a flat pin to round pin adapter, and I followed his advice. I think Viewsonic should provide this adapter or provide a power cable with round pins for monitors it sells in India.

  Overall I find the VX1932wm to be a superb monitor for viewing text, images and video and I wholly recommend this monitor for such uses. And I guess that it will do a great job for gaming as well.

  But I must add that I feel a TFT conforming to specifications of 5 ms, 700:1 or higher contrast ratio, 300 cd/m2 brightness and only VGA connectivity should be enough to give almost as good a display quality as the VX1932wm for text, picture or typical video viewing. Though, gaming may need the 2ms response and perhaps the DVI port for discernibly better quality. 

  Hope this review has been useful. I am indebted to many, many user and technical reviews of LCD monitors that educated and informed me of the issues related to them. That has helped me to make a pretty well informed purchase decision. Thought I should do my bit for the community by posting this user review.

*Conclusion*: Though VX1932wm has done a great job for me, it seems it has some problems with displaying certain graphics. For details see the WARNING at the beginning of this review. Therefore it is better NOT to buy VX1932wm.

  Gabbar
  -------------------------------
  My Rig: AMD 3000 AM2 1.8 GHz, ASUS M2NPV-VM Motherboard, 2x256 MB DDR2 533 Kingston RAM
              160 GB Seagate SATA2, Sony 16x DVD Writer, Zebronics Cabinet+SMPS, APC 650KVA UPS
              Logitech X-230 Speakers, Microsoft ComfortCurve 2000 Keyboard + Microsoft Optical Mouse
              (And Now) Viewsonic VX1932wm 19 in 2 ms (GTG) DVI TFT monitor


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 12, 2007)

I was looking for ViewSonic too here, but service center is the problem


----------



## maxman (Aug 13, 2007)

excellent review, bit long but worth reading. anyway how do you compare Vx1932 with vg1930 in terms of color and conrast ratio(especally watching movies)? i'm asking this cos i have va1912(same panel as vg1930) and it doesnt look good watching videos, colors looks washed out and black level is noticable in dark scenes. since Vx1932 has 2000:1 dcr and 8 bit (hi-frc) tn panel it should be better than other tn panels.

another question, does it say 16.7m or 16.2m colors on the box of Vx1932wm? according to newegg.com its 16.2m(must be a typo) which means ordinary 6 bit panel. considering other viewsonic vx series lcds have 16.7m i doubt it


----------



## GabbarSingh (Aug 14, 2007)

Responding to maxman's post:

I saw the same BBC HD videos on both VG1930wm and VX1932wm. But not at the same time as one is at my home and the other with a colleague at my work place. I felt that the display quality is similar. The videos did not have dark scenes neither have I seen any other video with dark scenes on the vx1932, so I cannot really answer the 'black level' question. By 'washed out' colours I guess you mean the colours are not so vivid. Well an ordinary Samsung CRT certainly displays colours more vividly than the TFT (both VG1930 and VX1932). But I feel the TFT colours are still good enough for me. I mean, viewing a blooming yellow flower video on the TFT gives me good satisfaction without feeling that the colours are not vivid. And I felt that color vividness is similar for VG1930wm and VX1932wm. But then I am not a very regular video watcher and perhaps am not a very keen or fastidious observer of the videos that I do watch. So I may have missed out on differences that perhaps others may notice.

Neither the box nor the user guide provided in the CD mention the no. of colours. The Viewsonic website VX1932wm webpage has a datasheet pdf download link which may give this information. But I read an article on its first release (in Taiwan) which mentioned that it is a budget LCD. So even though it is a VX series model it may have a budget panel.

I have not seen the VA models. But the VA1912wb spec mentions 280 cd/m2 brightness which is lower than the 300 cd/m2 brightness spec of both VG1930 and VX1932. Perhaps that makes a difference in color vividness. 

I must also confess that I do not have a good understanding of the differences in Viewsonic's Value (VA) series, Graphic (VG) series and the VX series. Yes, the specs may be progressively better but Viewsonic has so many models that sometimes the specs seem somewhat comparable. Could a VA model with similar spec to a VG or VX model have same display performance with the differentiator being in peripheral features like height adjustability, tilt and swivel and perhaps better frame build quality??? Or do they actually use different (quality) panels.

I am afraid I have not answered any of your questions properly and raised some new ones instead .


----------



## aneesh kalra (Aug 14, 2007)

Very well written review gabbar I also own a Viewsonic VA 1912wb.Very nice monitor however the only deficiency is that there is a little noise in the videos of single colour when zoomed.Although the contarst ratio is 700:1 you cannot distinguish between it and a 2000:1 in a normal lit room and regarding the brightness 280cd/metre sqaure is more than enough in fact who uses full brightness in lcd's anyway.Regarding vividness of colours I did a head to head live comparison betwen this monitor and a benq fp92w and this was atleast better than the benq.My monitor is running via dvi on nvidia 6200 graphics.One query for the experts is this monitor hd capaple or ready because if we go by the present resolution definition of 1280*720 for hd ready than even a 17 inch widescren lcd is one.However can even a widescrren lcd monitor qualify for this since almost all widescren monitors are 16:10 and not 16:9.


----------



## sandeepk (Aug 14, 2007)

Very well written review. My friend is planning to buy after I told about its review. What will be its price in Pune? More or less?


----------



## ranjan2001 (Aug 15, 2007)

> An additional feature of this monitor's dual DVI and VGA ports is that you can connect two different computers to this display (one using DVI port and the other using VGA port) and switch the display from DVI to VGA (i.e. from one computer to another) using the monitor controls. I did not test this but the documentation clearly mentions this capability.



Most LCD which has both analog & digital output will let u do that, I have a lenovo 20" & that too can do so.



> I also used the VGA port (instead of the DVI port) and found that display quality was as good (at least to my eyes) for video, image and text viewing.


This difference will not be visible in general use such as text & graphics since windows OS is not yet ICC color managed.
If you use any ICC aware color managed applications such as photoshop then u will see the difference in shades of grey gradient, dvi will give smoother gradients.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 15, 2007)

Once again I am going to ask the same question....

VG1930WM vs VX1932WM

price is more or less looks the same... so I went through its Internet Specs, ok... Once again I sound dumb... what I can notice is just the VX has 2ms response time where as VG has 5ms...

so ?? whats the differece ?? just feeling good in one and not not in another ??



Also, LG One, *www.lgindia.com/Product/Products-Detail.aspx?catid=171&Proid=3998 supports HDCP, how ever none of these View Sonic mention any thing on HDCP ??


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 15, 2007)

@Choto Cheeta
As long as u are using it as a monitor, then DVI rulzz. Its a very gud interface and has max res of 2560*1600 digital. So its not that different compared to HDMI.
And no one will use a monitor for connecting HDMI cables and watch TV.


----------



## GabbarSingh (Aug 15, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> This difference will not be visible in general use such as text & graphics since windows OS is not yet ICC color managed.
> If you use any ICC aware color managed applications such as photoshop then u will see the difference in shades of grey gradient, dvi will give smoother gradients.


That's useful input. Will check it out sometime. Thanks.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 15, 2007)

good review  awesome username, gabbarsingh!!


----------



## GabbarSingh (Aug 15, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Once again I am going to ask the same question....
> 
> VG1930WM vs VX1932WM
> 
> ...



2000:1 DCR is another on-paper difference. Though I really don't know what it is. They also mention 700:1 typical along with 2000:1 DCR.

Another difference is that VG1930 usually does not come with a DVI cable, whereas I got one with the VX1932.

If you don't need DVI cable and 2 ms (GTG) then maybe VG1930 is better b'cos it swivels beautifully and is height adjustable. A small issue is that monitor controls on the VG1930 (if memory serves me right) is on the right edge of the monitor and so a little inconvenient.


----------



## arun_chennai (Aug 17, 2007)

Great review...thanks...


----------

